# Cooking grease



## sscottm72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Long time browser first time asking: getting ready to move out of the ****ty and to a rural area with 8 acres of freedom! The property has a septic tank and leech field, I only use cast iron and was wondering what everyone does with their cooking grease?


----------



## randumguy (Feb 15, 2014)

What kind of grease are you talking?

Bacon and sausage grease get saved in their own containers for cooking. Any others get poured over critter food, be it dogs, chickens, what not. No need to pour it down the drain. Worst case here, it gets dumped into an empty can, and out in the trash.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I use bacon grease in corn bread.


----------



## farmerkhaiti (Jan 3, 2015)

I love cast iron! Fat that comes out of meat, especially homegrown pastured healthy meat, I usually just leave it in the pan to fry hashbrowns in the next day, but scrape out any fried bits -which go to the dogs.


----------



## sscottm72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

sscottm72 said:


> Long time browser first time asking: getting ready to move out of the *****ty* and to a rural area with 8 acres of freedom! The property has a septic tank and leech field, I only use cast iron and was wondering what everyone does with their cooking grease?


 :umno: 

:hammer: 

:shocked: 

:nono:


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I use mine to make soap. I pour the warm melted grease into a cup with some water in the bottom and set it in the fridge to solidify. Next day I lift off the cake of hard fat and store in a ziplock bag in the freezer till I need to make soap.


----------



## werb2008 (Feb 5, 2015)

wild birds love it


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I second the dog food method. It is how I get the dogs to eat cheap dog food. My daughter bought the dogs food and it was econo-mets from dads and when the dogs saw it, I could see the sad look they had. I spiced up the dry food with beef or chicken bullion into cold water with flour and zapped it in the microwave occasionally stirring it till it made gravy, then when done added the grease from cooking and poured it over the food stirring the food to coat and cooled it, that, the dogs liked.


----------

